# Error in Photoshop CC



## Jimmsp (Feb 26, 2016)

This just popped up the other day after a pc crash (not while running PS or LR).  I needed to restore to about 2 weeks in the past to fix the main issue. But PS suddenly showed this upon startup.





If I hit ok - we just move on. PS works fine.

I have uninstalled and reinstalled PS - but it is still there. Probably something in the registry.

Any ideas?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 26, 2016)

Somebody found a workaround:
%CCX_START_PANEL_NAME Extension Could Not Be Lo... | Adobe Community
Turning off the start screen in preferences will probablly solve your problem.


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 26, 2016)

Hal - thanks. This seemed to work (at least once). Is still is a bit puzzling on why it suddenly popped up; and that a reinstall did not fix it.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 26, 2016)

Yeah, I know. All anybody has found are workarounds. Why you and not me?


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 27, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> Yeah, I know. All anybody has found are workarounds. Why you and not me?


I'm also dealing with a weird windows issue I will post on a pc forum elsewhere - on 3 different machines I have lost internet connectivity and had to restore to a point 2 weeks in the past to fix it. I blame it on Windows 10.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 27, 2016)

Jimmsp said:


> I'm also dealing with a weird windows issue ... I blame it on Windows 10.


Windows 10 has been a relatively painless upgrade from most people and has been widely adopted with little complaint. It has been out long enough to have any of the initial rough edges polished off. Win10 is the last place I would point the blame finger.


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 27, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Windows 10 has been a relatively painless upgrade from most people and has been widely adopted with little complaint. It has been out long enough to have any of the initial rough edges polished off. Win10 is the last place I would point the blame finger.


I understand, as I have been on Win 10 for quite some time. But when the issue affects a pc on ethernet and not others at the same time, and when some fixes I have found on the internet point to a Winsock corruption and subsequent reset I get real suspicious.


----------



## Jimmsp (Feb 28, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Windows 10 has been a relatively painless upgrade from most people and has been widely adopted with little complaint. It has been out long enough to have any of the initial rough edges polished off. Win10 is the last place I would point the blame finger.


Just in case this issue pops up for you or others, take a look at this Win 10 forum on this problem.
Solved One or more network protocols are missing, solution - Windows 10 Forums


----------

